# Installations-Probleme Logitech OEM Optical Desktop



## julchen (12. August 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe von Logitech das Set Optical Desktop OEM, mit Funk-Maus und Kabelloser Tastatur.

Ich bekomme das ganze nicht installiert. Erstens erkennt XP überhaupt nix von der Hardware. Dann habe ich zumindest die Maus ans Laufen bekommen. Dafür musste ich die mitgelieferten Batterien zuerst in einem anderen Raum in die Maus einsetzen, dann an den Empfänger gehen und Connect drücken. Die Maus funktionierte dann, jedoch bekomme ich die Tastatur nicht ans laufen. Mit dieser habe ich genau das selbe versucht. Die Batterien zuerst in einem anderen Raum eingesetzt und dann an den Empfänger und Connect gedrückt, bei beiden. Die Tastatur ging immer noch nicht. Zudem war es dann so, dass die Maus auch nicht mehr funktionierte nachdem ich den Connect Button der Tastatur und des Empfängers betätigt habe.

Wie bekomme ich das ganze ans Laufen?

Gruss und Danke
Julchen


----------



## Sinac (12. August 2004)

Das liegt bestimmt an der Verbindung, musst mal einfach die Knöpfe ein bischen öfters drücken, also erst Empfänger, dann Maus und Tastatur und dann nochmal Empfänger.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

